# Top Soil vs Potting Soill



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there a diference between Top Soil and Potting Soil for El N tanks? How long do you have to let soil "air out" before putting in tank?
PS....help me pick out hardscape for 20G in Aquascape forum!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Both top soil and potting soil vary depending on where you get them. Around here, generic potting soil tends to have a lot of wood chunks and shreds and sometimes it has a lot of organic matter - both of which can cause problems in an El Natural tank. Top soil is what I use since it tends to just be a nice loose dirt without any additives. I leave the bag open for about a week before I use it in an aquarium. I also use old bags that have been sitting loosely closed for months.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Whatever soil you use, it should not be "enriched" with anything.

The cheapest topsoil is the best for an NPT.

If you can, soak it for a few weeks.

Bill


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

Not to derail the thread but I think my question is relevant. I already bought cheap potting soil (none of the white specs added. Perlite?) to use in my natural. Would sifting the large wood chunks help at all? To be honest I haven't looked in the bag at all since I bought it. Also, what qualifies as "organic"? Would that be peat, manure, etc.?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

HoldingWine said:


> Not to derail the thread but I think my question is relevant. I already bought cheap potting soil (none of the white specs added. Perlite?) to use in my natural. Would sifting the large wood chunks help at all? To be honest I haven't looked in the bag at all since I bought it. Also, what qualifies as "organic"? Would that be peat, manure, etc.?


yes, shifting out the big chunks of wood helps a lot. I found they cause lots of H2S problems.
Whatever it is don't use manure in your soil. The bag should list the contents of the soil.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Potting soil is often times enriched with fertilizers. It also often times has vermiculite (those little white puffs) that will float to the surface of your tank for all eternity.  Stick with the topsoil. It's cheaper and less risky.


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, looking on the package it says it contains peat and perlite which I heard is a no-no in NPT's. I'll just return it for some top soil. Thanks!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

HoldingWine said:


> Yeah, looking on the package it says it contains peat and perlite which I heard is a no-no in NPT's. I'll just return it for some top soil. Thanks!


I wouldn't make soil selection too complicated. I've used cheap potting soil, and despite perlite balls, plant growth was phenomenal.

Don't sweat the "small stuff". 

The main thing is using soil of some kind-- as opposed to plain gravel.


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. I was reading your book and tried to determine the differences between garden soil, potting soil, and top soil. I guess I was over thinking it


----------



## bugs (Jul 19, 2006)

Whilst I understand not wanting added nutrients, is there a risk of choosing a soil that is devoid of nutrients? My garden soil barely support terrestrial plant growth (having been a river bed in the past - a long time ago). It's very pebbly with a sandy textured "soil" in-between.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

bugs said:


> Whilst I understand not wanting added nutrients, is there a risk of choosing a soil that is devoid of nutrients? My garden soil barely support terrestrial plant growth (having been a river bed in the past - a long time ago). It's very pebbly with a sandy textured "soil" in-between.


Yes. The river bed soil you've described doesn't sound much like soil. Remember: Sand and pebbles have no nutrients or organic matter.

What you want is soil that will support moderate growth-- like houseplants. You don't need the rich, fertilized loam soil you would use for a lawn or vegetable garden.

Organic matter will help aquatic plants, which are usually CO2 deficient. Its decomposition (by soil bacteria) releases CO2 into the water that feeds submerged plants.


----------

